# p1447 OBD II code



## lookalikehuuh (Feb 4, 2005)

so wondering if anyone has run into this code before... not really getting a straight answer online seems to point to "purge valve" no idea what this is... HELP I GOTTA SMOG


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

The valve in question is the evaporative emissions (EVAP) purge valve. It purges the gas vapors from the fuel system and runs them into the intake. Likely the valve has failed or the circuit has a short. Only real way to test it is with the Nissan scan tool. I believe the service manual has a diagnostic procedure, but I'm not real sure.


----------

